# Urgent! Young pigeon vomiting



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

I have a young pigeon that is vomiting, sitting puffed up and her crop is not emptying. Her poops have been loose but not watery, ranging from olive to a dark brick red/brown color.
She was treated for canker about three weeks ago.
I gave her pepto bismo and an herbal mixture that aids in digestive problems.
She is a very special pigeon and I'm really worried about her.
Any suggestions as to how I should treat her will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

If her crop isnt emptying, and if its sour crop, we've been using fennel tea. Fennel tea was recommended in a dr colin walker article i read once. It cleanses the crop and stops vomiting urges. Cleanses colon. Degases the bird too. We love it on our birds. Not too dark a tea but just slightly nice coloured. Mine drink it right up.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

She'll maybe need antibiotics too if its an infection. Her dropping colours arent so good sounding ...if shes bleeding internally, a herb called yunnan baiyou might help. A holistic vet told us to give a sixth of a capsule to a hen who was bleeding inside, her whole body was heaving breathing and heartrate incredible. She stabilised within a hour and it sincerely shocked us. But before any of that stuff, i think dealing with possible infection should be first. For the crop emptying, fennel tea has helped us, but thats just my experience. hope the little one gets better,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why did you treat for canker? How long did you treat, and with what?


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

I used Aviotrich metronidazole tablets (from Foy's). Another pigeon that was in the same loft had a spot of canker in its mouth. The directions said to give one tablet on an empty crop for two consecutive days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

2 days isn't enough to cure canker, I don't care what the directions say. And I believe that those tablets are 100 mg each. Each adult should get 50 mg daily for 7 to 10 days. So if they are 100 mg, then cut them in half and give that amount daily. For youngsters, a month or younger, give half as much for as long a time. Under dosing can cause the trich to build up a resistance to the drug. Treat all birds.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

To get a slow crop moving, ACV water or apple sauce is recommended. Add a drop or two of ACV into a cup of warm water, and give it using a dropper. Then massage the crop gently to get the food moving.
It could be canker/bacterial infections/ or yeast problems causing the slow crop. In this case, it is possibly canker, since you had not treated long enough. 
Once the crop is empty, I think you should give the canker med (preferably another one like ronidazole or spartix) and wait for the meds to work. Keep the pigeon hydrated with warm water massages, but do not feed for now. Once the crop issue is sorted out, we can slowly introduce food. 
Also,, please keep the bird warm, like on a heat pad with a towel over the heat pad. Or maybe you can fill bottles with hot water, and place them near to the cage to keep the bird warm. Take care that the heat is bearable.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

You can also give the medications for yeast and bacterial infections. For yeast...the medicine is Nystatin. For bacterial infections, baytril is a good choice. Take care not to give all medicines at the same time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you use a heating pad, which would be a good idea, set it on LOW, then cover with a layer of a small towel. I haven't had good luck with Spartrix. Metronidazole usually works great. I would now treat for 10 days.


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions.
I don't think she's going to make it, but I'll keep trying. She got very perky and alert for a little while last night, trying to find food and walking around, then all of the sudden became very weak and barely able to stand. Right now she's just sitting with her eyes closed and will only respond if I pick her up. She's been like that since last night.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that. If you want to save her life, you need to follow these instructions first. First, get the bird on the heating pad set on low, then hydrate with water and a tiny bit (not even a drop) of organic apple cider vinegar.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

She is doing a little better, acting more alert and not so puffed up. Her crop is a lot emptier than it was also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She needs medication. She is sick.


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

I have been giving her an herbal medication that takes care of anything bacterial. She is looking much better than she was.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

An herbal medication is not going to cure her.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

That's good news. If her crop is emptying, there is hope. Continue to keep her warm, give her the crop massages. I feel you need to give the canker med, since you said about the possibility of canker. Keep her stress-free, and do not be in a hurry to re-feed. A healthy adult pigeon can go up to 3 days with nothing but water, so it is more important to keep her hydrated. Once you feel the crop is emptying properly, you can start on liquid feed - very small amounts. And increase the quantity slowly.


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> An herbal medication is not going to cure her.


What would you suggest? I don't really like the idea of treating randomly since I don't know what she has, or if it is even something that needs medication. I have had great results with herbs before with other animals, and there is no danger of overdose and all they will do is help.
She is looking way better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I already told you what I would do.


----------



## Columbalivia (May 25, 2012)

What would be your diagnosis? You only said anything about canker, which she shows no signs of... You said the two tablets weren't enough, but it must do something, because it has worked for me before.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If I really wanted to know for sure what was wrong, I'd get a dropping test, that checks for bacteria, done. If I didn't or couldn't do that, then I would treat for canker and maybe 10 days of Baytril (enrofloxyn), a wide spectrum antibiotic. 

You don't know that she shows no signs of canker. You can't always see canker, as it can be inside.


----------

